
Natural selection can’t explain the treehopper bug’s bizarre horn - hhs
https://www.popsci.com/natural-selection-doesnt-tell-whole-story/
======
gus_massa
This theory doesn't make any sense. Species get extinct all the time. Sometime
we kill them, some time the extinction is "natural".

Is this published in any serious peer review journal?

~~~
hhs
If interested: that piece is from a book called “Good Enough: The Tolerance
for Mediocrity in Nature and Society” by Daniel S. Milo.

~~~
gus_massa
I've saw the link to the book at the bottom of the article, but a sometimes
the university press has a lower standard to accept a book of one of their own
professors.

The idea that natural selection somehow disappeared 400 millions years ago
(and the extension to society is another big red flag). So the question is
what parts of this article has survived a peer review (that is not perfect,
anyway).

~~~
hhs
Good questions, I certainly hope these ideas are critiqued and peer-reviewed.

